# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Nouveau SPOT de prévention pour la SPA

## speiper

La sortie officielle étant aujourd'hui, je me permet de mettre un lien vers la nouvelle pub que j'ai réalisé pour la SPA.
Bien sûr, le spot touche toutes les structures qui aident les animaux.

----------


## luminette

C'est un très beau spot. S'il pouvait faire prendre conscience aux humains que les animaux aussi, souffrent au plus profond d'eux mêmes...

----------


## Maïva

Il m'a fait venir les larmes aux yeux. Ayant travaillé dans un refuge, je reconnais complètement chacune des attitudes jouées dans ce spot...

----------


## Galantine

Très bien ce spot.

----------


## speiper

Merci beaucoup pour vos commentaires!! On aide tous, les animaux à notre façon. C'est avec grand plaisir que je l'ai offert à la SPA!! 
J'espère qu'il fera prendre conscience à certaine personne que la cause animale est une cause pour laquelle il faut continuer à se battre.

----------


## lealouboy

C'est très bien fait, même si finalement ce n'est pas Coyot Boy la star  ::  


Bravo à toute l'équipe et au toutou, ce spot est très émouvant !!!!!

----------


## domi

en effet il suffit simplement de se mettre a la place de "l'autre" ....

----------


## speiper

> C'est très bien fait, même si finalement ce n'est pas Coyot Boy la star  
> Bravo à toute l'équipe et au toutou, ce spot est très émouvant !!!!!


Oui ton loulou correspondait à ce que je recherchait. Fun a reçu les félicitations des dirigeant de la SPA. C'est une chienne habituée a la caméra et les conditions n'étaient pas facile.

----------


## kelly LEGRAND

J'adore. Très bien fait  ::

----------


## vieux-os

speiper, puis je diffuser ta video sur mon forum vieux - os stp,  merci ...

----------


## muzellecime

Je doute fort que ce spot en fasse réfléchir beaucoup... c'est comme la science-fiction, tout le monde sait que ça n'existe pas, en sortant du ciné !!!!
Tablant sur l'anthropomorphisme, qui se sentira concerné à part ceux qui aiment leurs animaux sans "CA" ?

----------


## Roadrunner

Autre SPA, autre com'...  ::  On solde, on solllllllllllde !

http://www.courrier-picard.fr/region...ia186b0n111265

----------


## muzellecime

Dois-je compendre que la SPA de Beauvais ne stérilise/castre pas ??? 75e pucé/vacciné... A choisir pucé/stérilisé m'aurait davantage plu venant de la SPA. Mais "coûte" évidemment davantage...

----------


## speiper

> speiper, puis je diffuser ta video sur mon forum vieux - os stp,  merci ...


Oui pas de soucis. La pub appartient à la SPA tu peux en faire ce que tu veux.  :Smile: 




> Je doute fort que ce spot en fasse réfléchir beaucoup... c'est comme la science-fiction, tout le monde sait que ça n'existe pas, en sortant du ciné !!!!
> Tablant sur l'anthropomorphisme, qui se sentira concerné à part ceux qui aiment leurs animaux sans "CA" ?


Parce que tu crois que avec des spots plus "classique" ça touche plus de monde et surtout les non concernés par la cause animal? - NON 
Le cinéma est un moyen d'évasion et de distraction, même si on sait que ce n'est pas la réalité, le spectateur se projette dans le film et pour le spot/la pub c'est le même effet...

----------


## muzellecime

> Oui pas de soucis. La pub appartient à la SPA tu peux en faire ce que tu veux. 
> 
> 
> Parce que tu crois que avec des spots plus "classique" ça touche plus de monde et surtout les non concernés par la cause animal? - NON 
> Le cinéma est un moyen d'évasion et de distraction, même si on sait que ce n'est pas la réalité, le spectateur se* projette dans le film et pour le spot/la pub c'est le même effet...*


Suis-je bête !!! Je supposais qu'une pub de SPA pourrait apprendre/révéler/instruire/faire prendre conscience d'un certain nombre de choses qui se passe en SPA/fourrières (une vie d'ennui derrière des barreaux, pas de relationnel stimulant, l'eutha sans anesthésie etc etc) ou au niveau du ressenti du chien (mutilation, prostration, amaigrissement)... mais si le but est que le "spectateur se projette" (considération hautement cinématographique), ça rate un peu son coup !!!
Comme déjà dit, il n'y a que les gens aimant et respectant les animaux qui se "projettent" de cette façon-là !!! Les autres, qui ont un animal comme on a un écran plat, jettent toujours après usage !

----------


## ChatouPension

Bonjour savez vous si elle est sur Facebook pour la partager ?

----------


## E.A.L.A

Très beau spot!

----------


## speiper

> Suis-je bête !!! Je supposais qu'une pub de SPA pourrait apprendre/révéler/instruire/faire prendre conscience d'un certain nombre de choses qui se passe en SPA/fourrières (une vie d'ennui derrière des barreaux, pas de relationnel stimulant, l'eutha sans anesthésie etc etc) ou au niveau du ressenti du chien (mutilation, prostration, amaigrissement)... mais si le but est que le "spectateur se projette" (considération hautement cinématographique), ça rate un peu son coup !!!
> Comme déjà dit, il n'y a que les gens aimant et respectant les animaux qui se "projettent" de cette façon-là !!! Les autres, qui ont un animal comme on a un écran plat, jettent toujours après usage !


Oui bah a chacun son métier apparemment tu connais pas le mien. Parce que mettre des images négatives sur les conditions des animaux a la SPA c'est pas gratifiant pour la SPA c'est pas de la pub c'est la critique autant faire une pub contre les refuges pendant qu'on y est: un chien en train de mourir seul dans sa cage vide et toute grise... 
De plus, après tu as un truc qui s'appelle le CSA et que ne permet de mettre des images dites "violentes" pour laquelle le post sera censuré.
Maintenant si tu pense faire mieux on attend de voir ce que tu peux faire avec impatience...

----------


## lanat

Je ne critique pas la qualité du travail : le spot est bien fait c'est sur mais comme le dis Muzellecine il a le défaut de ne pas chercher à faire prendre conscience au gens de la réalité de ce que vivent les animaux en refuge/fourrière. Les attitudes, les expressions ne refletes pas du tout ce que j'ai pu voir du comportement des chiens face à des visiteurs, dans le spot ils sont tristes mais résignés or dans le refuge que je connais, des qu'un visiteur se présente tous les chiens sont déchainés ils aboient et s'agitent dans leur minuscule box et se ne sont pas des aboiements menaçants, comme un chien qui protège son domaine, non, ce qu'ils expriment ce sont des appels désespérés a leur secours, des implorations car leur instinct de survie leur fait bien ressentir l'angoisse de la mort qui plane et les visiteurs sont percus comme un possible sauveur au yeux duquel il faut être à tout prix visible question de vie ou de mort. Si dans le spot les acteurs jouais rééllement ces comportements ils sauteraient comme des fous sur les barreaux en hurlant au "chien visiteur", "je t'en supplie sort moi de là, je ne veux pas mourrir, je n'en peux plus , je ne veux plus rester enfermé!", puis le silence qui revient brutalement quand le visiteur et donc l'espoir s'en va. Après il s'agit d'un refuge en particulier peut être que dans d'autre refuge les animaux ont de meilleurs conditions de vie (sortie, socialisation, contact avec des personnes qui les aiment,...) et ont peut êtres des comportements moins désespérés, enfin j'espère.

----------


## muzellecime

> Je ne critique pas la qualité du travail : le spot est bien fait c'est sur mais comme le dis Muzellecine il a le défaut de ne pas chercher à faire prendre conscience au gens de la réalité de ce que vivent les animaux en refuge/fourrière.* Les attitudes, les expressions ne refletes pas du tout ce que j'ai pu voir du comportement des chiens face à des visiteurs,* dans le spot ils sont tristes mais résignés or dans le refuge que je connais, des qu'un visiteur se présente* tous les chiens sont déchainés ils aboient et s'agitent dans leur minuscule box* et se ne sont pas des aboiements menaçants, comme un chien qui protège son domaine, non, ce qu'ils expriment ce sont* des appels désespérés a leur secours, des implorations car leur instinct de survie leur fait bien ressentir l'angoisse de la mort qui plane et les visiteurs sont percus comme un possible sauveur au yeux duquel il faut être à tout prix visible question de vie ou de mort.* Si dans le spot les acteurs jouais rééllement ces comportements ils sauteraient comme des fous sur les barreaux en hurlant au "chien visiteur", "je t'en supplie sort moi de là, je ne veux pas mourrir, je n'en peux plus , je ne veux plus rester enfermé!", puis le silence qui revient brutalement quand le visiteur et donc l'espoir s'en va. *Après il s'agit d'un refuge en particulier peut être que dans d'autre refuge les animaux ont de meilleurs conditions de vie (sortie, socialisation, contact avec des personnes qui les aiment,...) et ont peut êtres des comportements moins désespérés, enfin j'espère. 
> *


C'est tout à fait ça, lanat !!! Mais pour savoir le comportement des chiens en box face au visiteur, encore faut-il y aller !!! Et non, dans n'importe quel refuge, les chiens pour leur grosse majorité ne considèrent pas le box comme leur maison, même sortis, même papouillés, même "aimés" !!! Et ne restent pas indifférents à l'humain qui passe...
Pour la simple raison que pour l'écrasante majorité, la maison, la famille, ils ont connu et ça ne ressemble pas à *CA*...

----------


## soulier rouge

Bonsoir,

Bravo à vous pour la réalisation de ce petit film. C'est très concis, et il y a un effet coup de poing assez fort. C'est très marquant et c'est le but.

La question de savoir si le "spot" a une chance de décourager les abandonneurs potentiels est il me semble biaisée. 
Il y a des personnes qui possèdent un animal comme il possèderait un objet, et qui de toutes les façons ne seront pas touchées par grand-chose. Contre ceux là je crois que tant que la législation sur le droit animal n'aura pas avancé, on ne pourra rien faire.
Par contre il y a toute une catégorie de personnes (et c'est certainement le plus grand nombre) qui ne sait pas trop où elle se situe. 
Ce que je trouve particulièrement prégnant dans ce spot là ce sont tous ces visages humains. Oui, dans cette fiction ils sont censés représenter des animaux abandonnés. Mais quand le spot est terminé il en reste autre chose. Je me suis sentie regardée par tous ces visages, et peut être même jugée. A ces regard-là je n'ai pas pu échapper. 
Et à la fin, le seul regard compatissant est offert par un chien, c'est un regard plein d'humanité offert par un animal.

Je pense que ce spot à toute les chances de toucher des personnes sans qu'elles s'en aperçoivent vraiment, c'est un vrai spot publicitaire pour humains, comme certains publicitaires essaient d'en faire pour les chiens.

----------


## horis

Super post! C'est pas le chien d'une éducatrice canine américaine qui exerce à Paris? Johnson il me semble????

----------

